

Is Linux "at the end of its life cycle"? - Mithrandir
http://opendotdotdot.blogspot.com/2010/11/microsoft-linux-at-end-of-its-life.html

======
1010011010
So Windows, which is older than Linux, is past the end of its life cycle?

~~~
tertius
Elephants vs. dogs.

------
devmonk
Did anyone consider that this might have been dreamed up by someone who is
pro-Linux who thought that the anti-MS sentiment hasn't been high enough
lately, so they stirred the pot? Yeah, I kind of doubt it, too... or maybe
this comment was meant to stir up pro-MS sentiment amongst the people that
don't want to be manipulated by pro-Linux anti-MS reverse-psychology.

~~~
Mithrandir
What if the article was meant to stir up bad feelings amongst free-as-in-
freedom GNU devs at both MS and open-source devs?

What if it was meant to stir up bad feelings by MS users who want us to think
that it was stirred up by GNU devs? or maybe it was the GNU devs who want us
to think that it was MS devs who really wanted us to think that it _was_ GNU
devs?

~~~
sofuture
Without Steve Jobs, this picture is incomplete.

------
konad
Some of us think it was barely alive

"Not only is UNIX dead, it's starting to smell really bad." - Rob Pike circa
1991

~~~
drdaeman
Which is unfortunate, because Plan 9, while carrying some awesome "beyond-
POSIX" ideas, was born dead.

I think both GNU/Linux and Windows are not dead, just mature. Unfortunately,
their maturity means it's really hard to teach them new tricks (for example,
like non-hierarchical filesystems, which were recently discussed on HN), so,
when considering all those fancy new (and sometimes not so new) ideas, those
mature OSes certainly feel somehow old and limited.

~~~
konad
Plan9 has a slowly growing community.

One Plan9 product got $35m VC money this year - Coraid

